# V f d trouble codes



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Any more details on the process? Type of pump, pipe size, stuff like that.


----------



## asrc (Oct 8, 2010)

i currently do not have any info on the pump excemt that it is a 3 piston belt driven pump


----------



## asrc (Oct 8, 2010)

the whoal problem is that no one is ever at the location when the motor shuts down. but i have a thought to run by you, as the pump pumps watter into this salt water disposal well the pressure builds up and as this hapened it ic causing the pump and motor to have more strain on them, but if the belt isn't tight enough and as more power is asked for the belt could be slipping and once the belt warms up and grabs on the pulley do you think that the vfd would see this as a engine stall?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Possibly. Do you have a logging meter you can leave in place to catch the event?


----------



## asrc (Oct 8, 2010)

sir. i honestly do not know what a logging meter is, but if you tell me what it is and how it works i definately see about getting one in the morning. i have a plc monitering the drive and i am able to start and stop the pump from home but the only thimg as for as the vfd i am monitering is ac power failure start stop and a fail to start status, i am sure i could moniter more points through the plc/scada pack.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

asrc said:


> sir. i honestly do not know what a logging meter is, but if you tell me what it is and how it works i definately see about getting one in the morning. i have a plc monitering the drive and i am able to start and stop the pump from home but the only thimg as for as the vfd i am monitering is ac power failure start stop and a fail to start status, i am sure i could moniter more points through the plc/scada pack.


What type of communication between the drive and the PLC? There is probably a way to get a current reading from the drive and monitor it over your SCADA system. 

The logging meter I use personally is a Fluke 289 with a Fluke I1010 current clamp. It is a digital multi meter that can record reading over time and save them so you can look at it later.


----------



## asrc (Oct 8, 2010)

we just have a couple if points that we moniter and use our analog output to control speed and analog input for the speed status and a interposing relay passind a d/i through a n/o set of contacts to see if we loose ac power, but sir i have sat by this pump drive for 12 hours and check the amp draw the torque voltage output htz and i have verry little fluctuation at all if any, but i do understand what you are saying if i could moniter all points of this vfd i should be able to catch exactly what is causing the problem. let me run this by you, do you think it would be a good idea to remove the pump from the equasion and just run the motor for lets say 3 days just to be sure it is nothing electrical.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Did this happen to the old drive before it died?


----------



## asrc (Oct 8, 2010)

no sir i never had any trouble with the other drive at all until i received a call saying that their was a problem with that pump, once i checked it out the fault was a (hard fault) and according to eaton it could not be reset and i needed a new drive. the new drive worked perfect for a month or a little more and last night it started throwing faults. the reason i am thinking it may be the pump or a bad bearing is when i went to fault history the f15 motor stall is before the f1 overcurrent. also another thing i was thinking was that since i am on shore power and not a gen. if their is a spike or dip in the voltage as the power company gets loaded down could this be part of my problem? i have a bunch of different ideas but i am running out of ideas.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It really kind of sounds mechanical. If it was a power problem I would expect a fault to reflect that. Assuming the settings are the same between the old and new drive. You may want to look at the stall setting in the new drive.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would put a line reactor in if you don't already have one. Does the drive trip out around the same time each day? Its very possible these are *nuisance* trips. 
Put in a line reactor and see if magically your issue goes way. Its worth a try and they are not expensive. Good insurance.


----------



## Kirkgang (Feb 26, 2010)

I worked in the Water/Wastewater treatment field and had piston pumps on site. As you know this is a positive displacement pump, meaning when that piston strokes the fluid is going to go somewhere 9 out of 10 times. Most positive displacement pumps have a pressure relief valve between the suction and discharge. If a blockage happens in the discharge line it opens and keeps the pressure from blowing a fitting or the line. Also there should be some sort of check valve on the discharge side, be it gravity operated with a arm and weight , up to one that could be air over hydralics. My point in explaining all this is that it could very weel be a mechanical problem as Jlarson suggested. Seeing how the product being pumped is saltwater it could have gotten some of these componets sticking shut intermittely. This would stall the pump/motor and give the overcurrent fault. That being said usually this type of pump will blow a fitting or pipe because when it strokes the product is going somewhere. If this is the case the only thing keeping a blow-out from happening would be an extremely short overcurrent protection parameter in the drive program. Well that's my first attempt at trying to help with a problem on here. Hope I didn't make a complete ars out of myself. Post back and let me know if any of it helped. Thanks, Kirk.


----------



## starter (Oct 24, 2010)

did you check your over voltage setting


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

starter said:


> did you check your over voltage setting


 

Not sure, but I believe if it went out on overvoltage, it would give a different code than the ones described. John's recommendation would most likely fix it, barring some mechanical issue adding load


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

starter said:


> did you check your over voltage setting


Also check phase balance phase a might be 480, B 472 C 497. This will cause issues especially if in an area that air conditioners are used and dragging down the grid danfoss has auto deregulation to solve this, I am not sure of Eaton


----------



## rick279 (Nov 9, 2010)

asrc said:


> I was checking to se if anyone else has ever had this problem.
> I have eaton 9000x af drive on a 60 hp 480 vac motor that is turning a salt water disposal pump, the problem i am having is the drive and motor has operated fine for 4 years and about a month ago the drive threw a hard code that couldn't be reset and eaton sent me a replacement drive. After installing the drive the motor ran perfectly gor about a month and a half then threw a f-15 and a f-1 fault these codes are motor stall and over current. I have megged the motor and power cable wich all tested good, i then greased all the bearings on the pump amd motor, the motor ran fine for 12 hours and shut down again on the same faults, i then reset thfaults and restarted the motor and ran great for 12 hours, i continuely changed speeds from 15 htz to 60 htzand checked amp readings witch stayed under 30 amps but as soon as i left the sight the vfd shut down again on the same fault. With all that said i have checked to be sure all the settings are correct according to the motor specs, dose any one have any other troubleshooting ideas for me or have had this problem before.


I'm willing to bet that your motor is on it's way out. Do you have a Line Reactor on the output of the VFD. Lower your carrier frequency to it's lowest allowable setting. Maybe .75 khz. Try it again.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

rick279 said:


> I'm willing to bet that your motor is on it's way out. Do you have a Line Reactor on the output of the VFD. Lower your carrier frequency to it's lowest allowable setting. Maybe .75 khz. Try it again.


Line reactors go on the line side. :laughing: But your point is well taken. 
I know. Baldor sells the same thing for both line and load. 

However, I disagree. Voltage spikes on the load side of the VFD could cause a trip. It's not really common as the VFD expects this s**ty power it produces. I think he has power conditioning issues and needs a line reactor. Something to smooth out voltage fluctuations that are not in his control. The energizing, collapsing of a coil or the action of a power correction capacitor will knock a drive out cold. Trip it out that is.
I have found that reactors on the load side do wonders for noise. They also chop off the exceptionally high spikes associated with pulse width modulation. The picture is worth a thousand words if you get a chance to see this first hand on a scope.

I have witnessed many many nuisance drive trips over the years. They try everything under the sun and then I install a line reactor, then they want to kill me.

Ps........I have never seen a carrier frequency able to be set that low. You meant 7.5 Khz right.


----------



## rick279 (Nov 9, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Line reactors go on the line side. :laughing: But your point is well taken.
> I know. Baldor sells the same thing for both line and load.
> 
> However, I disagree. Voltage spikes on the load side of the VFD could cause a trip. It's not really common as the VFD expects this s**ty power it produces. I think he has power conditioning issues and needs a line reactor. Something to smooth out voltage fluctuations that are not in his control. The energizing, collapsing of a coil or the action of a power correction capacitor will knock a drive out cold. Trip it out that is.
> ...


No, I meant .75 khz. I have been a vfd service tech and rep for 25 years now and I'd bet that I'm right on this. I have worked on several thousand drives in my life and troubleshoot them on a daily basis. The problem is definitly load side. And yes Line/Load reactor same thing.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

rick279 said:


> No, I meant .75 khz. I have been a vfd service tech and rep for 25 years now and I'd bet that I'm right on this. I have worked on several thousand drives in my life and troubleshoot them on a daily basis. The problem is definitly load side. And yes Line/Load reactor same thing.


Double check as I only was a drive service tech for 6 years. But have used them since they came out. AC and DC drives.
You could be right, but I am looking at an older Baldor Series "H" control manual and the minimum carrier frequency is 8 KHz and the max is 16 KHz. Like I said, I could be wrong as drives have been evolving and I have not.

Ever heard of TCI (Transcoil)? They would disagree on line and load reactors being the same. Take a look at their catalog. You have one if you work on all these drives. The only manufacturer I know of that sells a line and load reactor that is designed exactly the same way is Baldor.

Ps.........Who do you work for? I might know you. And I probably know your company.
I worked for Crimson Electric in Greer SC. We reped Baldor, ABB, Siemens, Yaskawa, Eurodrive, TECO, TCI and Reliance. And a couple I cannot remember.
Let me know Rick. :thumbsup:


----------

